# Last minute rental section



## tschwa2 (Jul 12, 2016)

I think along with the big red date listed on the last minute rentals sections, the price limit of $100 per night should be listed in big red letters as well.  That way if new posters don't read the detailed rules they will see the big ones which are the date and the price limit.


----------

